
Show HN: A Joke Site Built Using Google AMP (Let the Comments Begin) - sixtypoundhound
https://momsdadjokes.com/jokes/calculus
======
sixtypoundhound
While AMP gets a lot of hate, the project offers some decent advantages for
new / casual web developers:

1) Strong shove towards default best practices: \- using HTTPS (enabled by
hosts that offer free LetsEncrypt certificate provisioning vs. milking newbies
for money) \- Mobile first design perspective \- cleaner HTML; pushing CSS
into the header \- Toolbar validation that spots many common errors

2) Good pre-packaged components enable at least B+ level designs without going
too far from the tutorials

